# Does anyone buy Watkins Products, use them regularly?



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

This name has been around a long time, and I am just curious as to whether or not anyone here is familiar with their products?


Appreciate any feedback if you know about, or use the products from Watkins.  Thanks much, denise


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 4, 2014)

I have used Watkins Products, and they are a very good quality line of products. It has been quite a while since I used them, but i was signed up to get them wholesale, since they are pretty expensive when you buy them at retail cost.
They have a lot of different spices and cooking flavorings, as well as a line of household products. At the time I used them, they also had some vitamins for both people and animals.
Are you looking into being a distributor ??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm not familiar with Watkins products at all.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have used Watkins Products, and they are a very good quality line of products. It has been quite a while since I used them, but i was signed up to get them wholesale, since they are pretty expensive when you buy them at retail cost.
> They have a lot of different spices and cooking flavorings, as well as a line of household products. At the time I used them, they also had some vitamins for both people and animals.
> Are you looking into being a distributor ??



Yes, I was HFL but wanted to know what peeps thought about their products.  I'm no salesman, but if it could even bring in a little money it might be worth a try.  I know they've been around for many years, so there has to be something very good, or they would have folded a long time ago.  Avon is another that's been around.  I kind of liked all the products I saw on their website (Watkins) though and I am just not into "pushing" things that I don't think people need.  I guess makeup is something some need/want, I used to wear some, now just lipstick because my eyeballs started itchin after years of wearing eye-goop!  Now I am comfy with my plain ole eyeballs

Thanks for your review, that helps HFL.  I think that most people would rather shop and get their stuff same-day, so I just don't know if I will try it or not.  denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not familiar with Watkins products at all.



Well you're no help


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry there, lol.  I sold Avon for a couple of weeks door to door, and then gave up.  I'm not pushy, or a salesman at all.  If they're not interested, I don't put my foot in the door and try to talk them into it, I just say thank you, and leave. 

 Guess I'm the kind of salesman that I like to come across.  When someone rings my bell and doesn't take no for an answer, I'm quick to cut them off and send them on their way.  I have a small no solicitor sign, but I guess they can't read either, lol.  

I had a lady at work that sold Amway products, and I wasn't interested.  Boy, every chance she could, she'd tell me how great the soap was, and how I'd use so little, so the price was worth it, blah,blah.  Finally told her to back off too.

Good luck if you decide to become a dealer, just don't cone a knockin' on my door, LOLOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry there, lol.  I sold Avon for a couple of weeks door to door, and then gave up.  I'm not pushy, or a salesman at all.  If they're not interested, I don't put my foot in the door and try to talk them into it, I just say thank you, and leave.
> 
> Guess I'm the kind of salesman that I like to come across.  When someone rings my bell and doesn't take no for an answer, I'm quick to cut them off and send them on their way.  I have a small no solicitor sign, but I guess they can't read either, lol.
> 
> ...



I hearya SB,  I can't sell/push stuff

Well, I was off playing games on my laptop and went to town for groceries with my landlady, just love her, she is so good to me.  So Charter was supposed to be here by now replacing our router.  Oh well, I love the hidden object games and I have like 10 hugs, and later tater, denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2014)

I had signed up last year to be a Distributor for Watkins, based upon my previous usage of their products. They are some of the most additive-free cosmetics, medicinals and spices you can find, and as a Distributor you get a (if I remember correctly) 25% discount on the retail prices for your own purchases.

Excellent company, excellent products. So why didn't I do anything with it? I ran into a little discrepancy after I paid my $44 start-up fee - you can't use the name Watkins on your website selling Watkins products! There's a bit more to it than that, of course, but that's the gist of it. Having planned to sell exclusively online (door-to-door in this neighborhood would get me shot), that ruling pretty much put me out of "business".

No great loss - I'm too busy to take care of a Watkins business now, and I still think their products are great.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I had signed up last year to be a Distributor for Watkins, based upon my previous usage of their products. They are some of the most additive-free cosmetics, medicinals and spices you can find, and as a Distributor you get a (if I remember correctly) 25% discount on the retail prices for your own purchases.
> 
> Excellent company, excellent products. So why didn't I do anything with it? I ran into a little discrepancy after I paid my $44 start-up fee - you can't use the name Watkins on your website selling Watkins products! There's a bit more to it than that, of course, but that's the gist of it. Having planned to sell exclusively online (door-to-door in this neighborhood would get me shot), that ruling pretty much put me out of "business".
> 
> No great loss - I'm too busy to take care of a Watkins business now, and I still think their products are great.



Phil, I can't thank you enough!!  This is what I had in mind of course, as I don't do door to door either, or parties wouldn't work either.  What the heck is the deal with them not allowing their own product name to be on an "affiliate" website?  Geesh, I suppose they are afraid I'll use naughty pictures to get visitors to my site or something.  I wouldn't do that, but I was going to use pics I have of you!  Now that could get me some biz!!:wink::lofl:Good mornin good buddy denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah, I think the reason they do that is because they want you to purchase THEIR "pre-made website" (and of course their hosting fees for that site) in order to use their name. 

In a way, I don't blame them - they're trying to preserve their integrity, and seeing pictures of _me_ on a website selling cremes and lotions would just freak people out. :cower:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 5, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, I think the reason they do that is because they want you to purchase THEIR "pre-made website" (and of course their hosting fees for that site) in order to use their name.
> 
> In a way, I don't blame them - they're trying to preserve their integrity, and seeing pictures of _me_ on a website selling cremes and lotions would just freak people out. :cower:



I think that this is pretty much a standard requirement now days, for about any home-distributor marketing company. This ensures that you won't be making any kind of false or misleading claims about any of the products that you are wanting to sell. So many times, distributors have reported that their product will "cure" something, and since there is no tested proof of this, it is basically just a hearsay testimony (even if it is true), and companies have had to deal with lawsuits from misrepresentation.
I know that Melaleuca also requires you to use one of their sponsored websites for online sales. It didn't cost a lot to use it, and makes ordering very simple to do.
 Avon does the same thing, you just order on their website, and the rep you picked gets the credit. If you don't have a person distributor, Avon selects one in your area and assigns you to them.

It is pretty dangerous to try and sell anything door to door in this day and age, no matter where you live.
  Even back when I was working for Combined Insurance, and had a route of renewals to visit, there were some places that turned out to be scary to go to. If there was a bad dog or something similar; we usually wrote a notice to the home office to put that client on mail notice, or at least add a note to watch out for the dog.
One time, I thought I was renewing a woman's policy (think her/his name was Evelyn, or something like that), and it turned out to be a creepy old guy who didn't want to let me back out the door again. I was pretty scared for a while, but eventually made my escape, and he was put on permanent mail notice !! 
So, I think online sales are a much safer way to go , even if the website costs a little to have the company set it up for you.


----------



## Ask4Vanilla (Apr 5, 2014)

Watkins has been around for over 145 years.   We, personally, have sold the product for 20 years now.   Good product, and good way of making extra income.  It's very flexible.


----------

